# Aplicaciones del 74163



## williamdavid (Jul 21, 2009)

Que tal amigos tengom una duda necesito saber que aplicacion puedo realizar con un  74163 se que es un contador binario de 4 bits pero el problema es que me mandaron hacer una aplicacion con ello utilizando una computadora en  puerto paralelo y assembler  es decir conectando un 74163 por puerto paralelo a una computadora como compruebo si el74163 esta funcionando correctamente?  Gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola. He aqui lo que puedes hacer:
1. conseguir y leer la hoja tecnica del 74163 y leerlo con atensión.
2. Consiguete el chip y comprueba la forma de operacion como lo explica la hoja tecnica. Tambien puedes buscar en internet algunos circuitos sencillos que usen ese chip.
3. Una vez entiendas cómo funciona el chip puedes pasar a conectar el IC con el puerto paralelo.

Puedes usar 4 lineas de salida del puerto para proveer un dato de carga para el contador y con otras lineas le das las señales de control, etc. Salu2.


----------

